# Welche Methoden transactional machen



## Generic1 (3. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich verwende für meine Datenbank- Anbindung Hibernate (mit Spring 3.0) und habe den herkömmlichen Web- Applikation- Aufbau: MVC -> Service -> Repository -> Datenbank

Wenn sich auf der View z.B.: durch klicken etwas ändert, wird das über den Controller -> Service-> Repository bis zur DB durchgeschleift. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was ihr meint, welche Methoden man transactional machen soll,
Ich hätte mal ad hoc gesagt die im Service, da er bei diesen MEthodenaufrufen vorkommen kann, das mehrere Repository - Aufrufe gemacht werden.

Was ist da Eure Meinung darüber.
Vielen Dank,
lg
Generic


----------



## maki (3. Okt 2011)

> Ich hätte mal ad hoc gesagt die im Service, da er bei diesen MEthodenaufrufen vorkommen kann, das mehrere Repository - Aufrufe gemacht werden.


Ja!


----------



## Generic1 (4. Okt 2011)

Reicht es eigentlich, wenn ich die ganze Service- Klasse mit @Transactional kennzeichen? Sind dann alle Methoden in dieser Klasse transactional?
lg


----------

